# Spectrum Streaming TV



## Spacenerd (Aug 29, 2020)

Has anyone used an Amazon Firestick to use Spectrum's Streaming TV Service?
If so any thoughts.

Spacenerd


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

The Spectrum TV app is available for Fire tablets but they've never released a version of the app for Fire TV. For that matter, it doesn't look like they've ever released a version of Android TV either. (If they had, then you might be able to sideload the Android TV app on your Fire TV Stick.) Looks like your choices are Apple TV, Roku, Xbox One and Samsung smart TVs.


----------



## NYDutch (Dec 28, 2013)

I use their Android app on my phone at times, casting it to my TV.


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

NYDutch said:


> I use their Android app on my phone at times, casting it to my TV.


Ah. Well, there's that, at least.

In this new article about how Spectrum's STB lag the competition, lacking a voice remote, Charter's CFO brags about the Spectrum app, which the article says is available for "Apple TV, Android TV, iOS and Android devices, PlayStation, desktops, Samsung TVs and more."

But AFAIK, it doesn't exist for either Android TV or PlayStation. But is available for Roku (and apparently Chromecast, per your comment). So I'm not sure if the article author is confused, or Charter's CFO is, or if maybe they've developed the app for Android TV and PlayStation but just haven't released them quite yet.

Industry analyst Rich Greenfield stated this summer that Charter may be about to hitch their wagon to Android TV, using it as the OS for their next-gen STBs and also distributing the upcoming Google TV dongle to their broadband subs as an in-house streaming solution (kinda like Comcast is doing with their Flex boxes, I guess). But the article above mentions how a year ago, Charter's CEO said they were considering adopting X1.

At any rate, they need to do something because to be as big as they are, Charter has a pretty awful video tech platform for their customers. Do *any* of Charter's STBs run any apps at all?


----------



## NYDutch (Dec 28, 2013)

NashGuy said:


> Ah. Well, there's that, at least.
> 
> In this new article about how Spectrum's STB lag the competition, lacking a voice remote, Charter's CFO brags about the Spectrum app, which the article says is available for "Apple TV, Android TV, iOS and Android devices, PlayStation, desktops, Samsung TVs and more."
> 
> ...


I don't have a Spectrum STB, so I'm not familiar with their capabilities. I get to use their streaming app because I pay for a Spectrum cable/Internet subscription for a dear friend in an assisted living facility. I would like to see them release an app for the FireTVstick though. Side loading the Android phone app didn't work.


----------



## techguy88 (Mar 19, 2015)

I can't use that service (or watch their originals for that matter ) since I don't live in a Spectrum territory.


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

NashGuy said:


> Ah. Well, there's that, at least.
> 
> In this new article about how Spectrum's STB lag the competition, lacking a voice remote, Charter's CFO brags about the Spectrum app, which the article says is available for "Apple TV, Android TV, iOS and Android devices, PlayStation, desktops, Samsung TVs and more."
> 
> ...


spectrum is outdated all the way around. even comcast has voice remotes on there DVR'S i don't know how many tuners comcast has either but spectrum has 4 on the world box wich is crap with no caller id with all of the software glitches and bugs. when it was TWC in my area it seemed like TWC was going forward and not backwards with the whole home DVR service, unlike spectrum wich did away with it


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

SPECTRUM: SPecial Executive for Counter-intelligence, Terrorism, Revenge and Un-stabilizing Media.


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

krel said:


> spectrum is outdated all the way around. even comcast has voice remotes on there DVR'S i don't know how many tuners comcast has either but spectrum has 4 on the world box wich is crap with no caller id with all of the software glitches and bugs. when it was TWC in my area it seemed like TWC was going forward and not backwards with the whole home DVR service, unlike spectrum wich did away with it


Yeah. Apparently Charter did launch a version 2.0 of their WorldBox STB that has a Netflix (HD only, no 4K) app, but only 4 tuners and no voice remote, as you say. And apparently no additional apps have ever been added to WorldBox 2.0, and it doesn't look like those boxes are even used by a significant portion of Charter's TV subscriber base per this article:

Will Charter Integrate Disney+ into Spectrum TV? | Multichannel News

All of which points to the need for Charter to adopt a next-gen platform that can accommodate their cable TV service (delivered as IPTV) plus all the popular OTT apps.


----------



## techguy88 (Mar 19, 2015)

NashGuy said:


> All of which points to the need for Charter to adopt a next-gen platform that can accommodate their cable TV service (delivered as IPTV) plus all the popular OTT apps.


The cheap Charter already has a next-gen platform called Apple TV ROFL. Even residential TV subscribers can opt into buying Apple TVs from Charter on installment plans instead of paying lease fees for their outdated set-top boxes. You can even get 1 of those Charter set-top box and the rest on Apple TVs.


----------



## BethanyAllen (10 mo ago)

I also have been using spectrum tv on firestick.


----------

